# Range externder



## jak3072 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey ppl pls suggest a range extender. My budget can go from 2-4 max. The range should be enough to cover one floor & one floor only.

thanks


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2014)

Buy a wifi router and set it to wireless bridge mode

Shiva


----------



## jak3072 (Mar 31, 2014)

I have two routers available with me - netgear n150 & Binatone dt 850w. Which of these can be used & a little tutorial would be helpful. thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 1, 2014)

Configuring two wireless routers with one SSID (network name) at home for free roaming - Scott Hanselman
beside configuring you just need to connect 2 models using a lan wire.


----------



## rambagri (Apr 2, 2014)

Is it possible to connect both routers wireless??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 2, 2014)

yes but that requires both models having wireless bridge support or repeater mode.


----------



## jak3072 (Apr 2, 2014)

Do the models above support wireless bridge mode.? Cos I can't have the routers connected by a single wire, being on different floors.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 2, 2014)

netgear has it i think(since exact model no. is not mentioned) but i doubt binatone has it as it is a cheap bsnl issued wireless adsl modem.also post the full model name of netgear as N150 is simply a classification(N150 for 150mbps wax wifi speed while N300 is 300mbps max wifi speed).
How To Set WDS (Repeater Function) on WNDR3300/WNR3500?


----------



## jak3072 (Apr 2, 2014)

Belkin model number wgr614v10


----------



## rambagri (Apr 2, 2014)

You can buy two tp link Routers w8961 i think, both has WDS option. Very easy to setup. That way you will have wireless bridge to support long range of wifi at your home. You can buy one adsl+router and another router only.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 2, 2014)

How to: Setup and Configure Netgear wgr614v10 Wireless Repeater
WGR614Vv10 as a Wireless Bridge - NETGEAR Forums


----------



## jak3072 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hmm bit confusing but I'll see what I can do. Let you guys know when I next go home and try it out.


----------

